# VOIP > Software Reviews >  Ρυμθίσεις x-lite για voip.

## Age (aka Babba)

To xlite είναι ένα software sip-phone. Θα χρειαστεί φυσικά κάρτα ήχου, μικρόφωνο και ακουστικα  :: 
Θα πρέπει να έχετε ανοίξει στο firewall την πόρτα 5060 (udp & tcp).
Είναι δωρεάν και νόμιμο.

Μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε από το http://www.xten.com/index.php?menu=prod ... u=download
Στο dc βρίσκεται ως X_lite-Xten-Win32-1103m-14262.exe
Στο site θα βρείτε και τις εκδόσεις για linux & mac.

Στο attachment έβαλα μια περιγραφή για τα settings που πέρασα εγώ.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Σε linksys δουλεύει χωρίς πρόβλημα στην πόρτα 5062 χωρίς να πειράξετε firewall.

Πάμε system settings (στο menu δίπλα στο clear) - network και αλλαζουμε το 5060 του Listen sip port σε 5062.

----------


## akis-man

Ωραίο το How-To.Μπράβο  ::  

Και το πρόγραμμα σκοτώνει!!!  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

*ΝΑΤ problem & solution from Kenshin*

ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ
Μπορώ λοιπόν να πάρω άλλα τηλ και να ακούσω το Ringing. 
Από εκεί και πέρα, αυτός με τον οποίο μιλάω μπορεί να με ακούσει, εγώ όμως δεν ακούω τίποτα. Κοινώς δεν έχω inbound sound. 

ΓΙΑΤΙ?
Είμαι registered me ip 192.168.Χ.Χ.... δηλαδή την ip που έχει το Pc πίσω από το NAT.

ΛΥΣΗ

Στο X-lite στα options έχει ρυθμίσεις network 
Εκεί έβαλα *Listen on ip : 10.Χ.Χ.Χ* και Nat Firewall ip : 10.X.X.X 

10.X.X.X : Η ip του linksys 

Και όλα οκ  ::

----------


## robotech_

Τελικά παίζει το X-lite πίσω από ΝΑΤ?Έκανα τις ρυθμίσεις, έκανα και forwarding την πόρτα στιν IP που θέλω.

Μόνο με ακούει ο άλλος που έχω καλέσει ενώ αυτός δεν μπορεί να με καλέσει.

----------


## ayis

> Τελικά παίζει το X-lite πίσω από ΝΑΤ?Έκανα τις ρυθμίσεις, έκανα και forwarding την πόρτα στιν IP που θέλω.
> 
> Μόνο με ακούει ο άλλος που έχω καλέσει ενώ αυτός δεν μπορεί να με καλέσει.


Αυτό ακριβώς συνέβη και σε εμένα όταν το είχα δοκιμάσει με ένα φίλο ..

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Mε το listen on ip ο Kenshin έπαιξε. Εγώ παίζω με dmz οπότε μου κάνει τα πάντα forward και με βγάζει προς τα έξω με την ip του rooter. Όπότε δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Το Listen on ip το κοίταξες?

----------


## robotech_

Λοιπόν.Το έλυσα.Να πω ότι εχω asus με opnewrt για router.

System Settings->SIP Proxy->Send Internal IP = Never.

Χωρίς αυτό γίνεσαι register με ip 192.168.Χ.Χ
Και βέβαια forward την 5060 στο pc που θέλουμε.

Μιλάω πάντα για ASUS WL500g..Ίσως το wrt54g να μην το χρειάζεται.

EDIT:Όταν με παίρνουν μιλάμε κανονικά.Όταν παίρνω μόνο με ακούνε.
Έχουμε καμιά ιδέα???

----------


## robotech_

Κι αυτό είναι πολύ ωραίο ε?Απο την σελίδα με τους registered.

41011 sip:[email protected]:5060
41011 sip:[email protected]:5060

Η πάνω ip είναι του server που πέφτω και η κάτω η δικιά μου.

----------


## enaon

Βάλε τον 10.2.17.131. Ο 10.2.13.131 κάνει nat με το ζόρι.

----------


## robotech_

Τελικά λύθηκε οριστικά.Πειράζουμε αυτό που σας είπα με το Send Internal IP.
Επίσης προωθούμε τις udp πόρτες 5060 κσι 8000 στο pc που θέλουμε(όσοι παίζουν με ΝΑΤ εννοείται).

Στο τσακ δεν έσπασα το laptop  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kxrist

Δεν μπορώ να πάρω με τίποτα. Call not approvoed ! Αλλά με παίρνουν κανονικά... καμιά ιδέα ?

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Δεν μπορώ να πάρω με τίποτα. Call not approvoed ! Αλλά με παίρνουν κανονικά... καμιά ιδέα ?


Δοκίμασε σε κάποιον άλλον sip server. Ποιόν χρησιμοποιείς?

----------


## kxrist

έχω δύο ήδη asterisks επάνω. Ένας είναι του netsailor. Δεν μπορώ να καλέσω με τίποτα....  ::

----------


## ice

Το ΙΔΙΟ ακριβως προβλημα εχω και εγω .

Για δοκιμασε να παρεις με την μορφη sip 

δηλαδη ΧΧΧΧΧ@10.0.0.0 οπου ΧΧΧΧΧ το νουμερο που θελεις να παρεις και το αλλο ειναι η ip του παιδιου που θελεις να παρεις . 

Τουλαχιστον εγω μονο ετσι εχω καταφερι να παρω .

Και απο x-lite αλλα και απο sjphone .

ΚΑΜΙΑ ΛΥΣΗ Απο την ομαδα VOIP ????

Ας πουμε μια αναλυτικη ρυθμιση του x-lite για τους SIP Servers που εχει το δικτυο ??

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Υπάρχουν αρκετές αναφορές στο forum με παρόμοια προβλήματα. Φαίνεται πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας μεταξύ κάποιων sip servers, μεταξύ sip & H323 users ενώ και μερικοί sip servers δεν δουλεύουν γενικά σωστά ακόμα. Επίσης είναι σε εξέλιξη η συζήτηση για την αριθμοδότηση. Δοκίμασε κατ' αρχην να καλέσεις και να σε καλέσουν όταν είστε και οι 2 στον ίδιο sip server. Επίσης να προσέξεις αν στην οθόνη εμφανίζεται το "logged in" ή το "awaiting proxy confirmation". Μην ξεχνάς, την καλύτερη βοήθεια θα την βρεις ρωτόντας στο irc! Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## kxrist

έχω δοκιμάσει όλους τους συνδυασμούς χωρίς επιτυχία. Με καλούν χωρίς να μπορώ να καλέσω. Είμαι όντως logged σε δύο:
10.32.48.3 και
10.21.124.60
 ::

----------


## kxrist

To θέμα λύθηκε. X-lite τέλος. Με sjphone όλα οκ !  ::

----------


## Vigor

Μεταφέρθηκε by Vigor @ 21:45 Τετ 06 Σεπ 2006
Στην νεοδημιουργηθείσα Θ. Ενότητα 'VOIP Software Reviews'.

----------

